# Starting RV after sitting for over one year?



## Prpete (Jan 31, 2015)

I just purchased a 1975 dodge coachman I haven't started it but before I do are there any suggestions before I attempt this this is my first RV


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2015)

welcome to the forum Prpete.  Just ck the normal things you would on any motor driven vehicle.  Oil, water visual of all wires,belts hose etc. Do not race engine on start up.  let it idle till oil gets to the upper areas.  Check tire age, production date, replace if over 7 yr old. Exhaust, brakes and such needs checking before driving on road.  Dont forget transmission fluid and rear axle lub check.  brake fluid should also be checked.  Know I have forgot things just take your time and enjoy.  Keep us posted


----------

